# LASS-2 (Will it be released early 2011 ?)



## muziksculp (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

I don't own LASS, but I'm looking forward to purchasing it in the near future. 

I recall something about (LASS-2) being the next in line from the Audiobro. Any guesses as to when (LASS-2) will be released ? i.e. Q1 - 2011 ? and what LASS-2 will offer that will complement LASS ? 

Thanks


----------



## Thonex (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi muziksculp,

There are actually quite a few things going on at audiobro these days... most of which we can't mention just yet, but we are releasing LASS Legato Sordino Strings and this will be available soon (after K4.2 is out of beta). BTW... anyone who actually comes up with a sexy name for this library will get some kind of worthwhile gift.... LASS Legato Sordino Strings is just too long :lol: 

LASS Legato Sordinos will be divisi (same divisi as LASS) on all sections and provide Legato, Protamento and Glissando on all violins and violas, and Legato and Portamento on Cellos and basses. This will be a DVD set, but we are considering doing a download version for those who have the bandwidth, It will be about 6 gigs. 

The price for those who already own LASS Full will be about a 50% discount from the regular price... which will be announced a NAMM

With regards to LASS 2, without going into more detail, LASS 2 will not be available by "early" 2011. And since we have numerous things going on, I can't be more specific than that. I hope you understand.

Cheers,

Andrew K

[edit] I should just give whoever comes up with the name we go with a free LASS Real Legato Sordino library. In fact... that's what we'll do... *Whoever's name we choose (or the closest) gets a free copy of the currently titled LASS Legato Sordino Somethingorother. DONE!
* [/edit]


----------



## EwigWanderer (Dec 15, 2010)

Great news! =o 

How about: LASS Silky Strings 8)


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 15, 2010)

Thonex @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> BTW... anyone who actually comes up with a sexy name for this library will get some kind of worthwhile gift.... *LASS Legato Sordino Strings is just too long*



LEGSS

:D 

Talk about sexy, I mean....

---or---

LESS...:lol:


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, just "Lass Sordino" should be enough; Since "Scoring strings" is already in the name, theres no need to point that out again with "strings" at the end?


----------



## _taylor (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool news! Was looking to pick up lass lite, maybe i'll wait to see what's next before pulling the trigger.

hmmm

LaSordino


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 15, 2010)

Ssordino

(from the man who came up with the brilliant "Lass Lite"!)

If I may, Andrew - are you planning Ssordino Lite at some stage?


----------



## ozmorphasis (Dec 15, 2010)

LASS Velvet


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 15, 2010)

LASS: Sordino Bambino


----------



## Thonex (Dec 15, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Dec 15 said:


> Ssordino
> 
> (from the man who came up with the brilliant "Lass Lite"!)
> 
> If I may, Andrew - are you planning Ssordino Lite at some stage?



Dude!!!

We haven't even released it yet... >8o 

No... there have been no plans for LA Sordinos Lite :lol: 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## synthetic (Dec 15, 2010)

LAsordino! (with the exclamation point to look Italian)

LA Con Sord
LA Studio Strings Sordino (just to confuse everyone in the world


----------



## Melvin Frohike (Dec 15, 2010)

LA Scoring Brass

Sure to generate lots of sales. I know i would fall for that. :D


----------



## Animus (Dec 15, 2010)

How about LASS Sordato or LASS Legatino, or LASS Reloaded, or LASS Gagged


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 15, 2010)

REAL Hollywood Sordinos
o/~


----------



## Thonex (Dec 15, 2010)

paoling @ Wed Dec 15 said:


> A visual word?
> LASS Breathing Strings
> LASS Whispering Strings
> LASS Flowing Strings



Thanks... 

Something Pzy-Clone mentioned earlier in the thread that makes a lot of sense it that LASS already means "LA Scoring Strings"... so we probably don't need the word "strings" anymore.

Ok... I'll shut up now... and won't get in your creative way o-[][]-o 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## james7275 (Dec 15, 2010)

How about.. Lass - soft edition?


----------



## Melvin Frohike (Dec 15, 2010)

LASS Soft
LASS Silk
LASS Passion
LASS Romantic Sordinos
LASS Emotional Sordinos


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 15, 2010)

LASSimosa - play off the "Lacrimosa" of the Requiem Mass. 

Was listening to Mozart's Requiem earlier today and the two words combined just gelled when I spoke it out loud...Could symbolize the level of emotion attainable from this now much anticipated library =o


----------



## ozmorphasis (Dec 15, 2010)

LASS Nocturne


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 15, 2010)

LASS- Whispering Bows


----------



## bsound76 (Dec 15, 2010)

Audiobro: Sordino Legato Strings.

SLS and LASS.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 15, 2010)

LASS Vegas.
There's more money for musicians here than NYC, Nashville and Branson combined.
I've been trapped here for years and forced to use all of the instruments with names like Ultimate, LA, New York, Hollywood, Nashville, Broadway......aarrgghhh.
Vegas Brass Sections play 6 nights a week and definately earn their pay, yet they never get a mention anywhere. Wassup wit dat......??


----------



## bsound76 (Dec 15, 2010)

Romantic Scoring Strings

Lyrical Scoring Strings

Romantic Lyrical Scoring Strings

Romantic Legato Scoring Strings

Romantic Legato Strings

LASS: Romantic Strings

LASS: Romantic Edition

LASS: Romantic Sordino Strings

LASS: Romantic Sordinos

LASS: Lyrical Sordinos

(The romantic period was when mutes became popular, and romance is, you know... sexy)


----------



## paoling (Dec 15, 2010)

LASS Flowing Darkness

LASS Streams of Darkness

LASS Romantic Flows

LASS Peaceful Whispers

LASS Lyrical Whispers

LASS Sounds of the Silence (Ehm, this reminds me something other)

LASS Layers of Silence 

LASS MY ENGLISH IS VERY POOR


----------



## Thonex (Dec 15, 2010)

paoling @ Wed Dec 15 said:


> LASS MY ENGLISH IS VERY POOR



I like this one for foreign release :lol:


----------



## mac4d (Dec 15, 2010)

---


----------



## clonewar (Dec 15, 2010)

ASS

Audiobro Sordino Strings ?




Sorry Andrew........ :mrgreen:


----------



## tripit (Dec 15, 2010)

Keep it simple, because we'll end up cutting the name down anyway:
LASS Sords
or LASSords
LAS Sords


----------



## SergeD (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok, more visual,

LASS IE (Instrument Effect)
LASS Bridge Tone 
LASS SO (Sordino Orchestra)
Altered LASS

LASS Sordin Junior (For the lite version)
Sorry, it's late...

SergeD


----------



## nikolas (Dec 15, 2010)

First of all I need to re-register my ideas for the rest of the orchestra, please (I've already posted this a long time ago):

LAP (Percussion)
LAB (Brass)
LAW (Woodwinds)

Now for the sordino scoring strings by Audiobro?
hmm...
Perhaps LASShutup strings (people don't know what sordino means, right?)

:D

Sorry, I'm having enough trouble as it is naming my own works, let alone provide a name for a full sample library!


----------



## Moonchilde (Dec 15, 2010)

tripit @ December 15th 2010 said:


> Keep it simple, because we'll end up cutting the name down anyway:
> LASS Sords
> or LASSords
> LAS Sords



How about LASSwords?

"No, that's LASS Words you idiot!," said Alex Trebek to Sean Connery.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Dec 15, 2010)

Moonchilde @ Wed Dec 15 said:


> tripit @ December 15th 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it simple, because we'll end up cutting the name down anyway:
> ...



"Not a big fan of the ladiezh, are you tchrebek?"


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 15, 2010)

Delicate LASS.

Bonny LASS.

Velvet LASS.

Hushed LASS.

Dreamy LASS.

Muted LASS.

Heavenly LASS.

Sweet LASS.

(I like the idea that a lass is also a Scottish girl.)


----------



## Brian Ralston (Dec 16, 2010)

*LASS*_less_

which is a stylized version symbolic of...

LASS - *LE*gato, *S*ordino *S*trings


----------



## Hannesdm (Dec 16, 2010)

What about:

LASS Silently
Silently LASS
LASS Silenzioso (everything sounds sexy/musical in Italian and you can write that in a very classy font! :wink: )
LASS Silencio (or in Spanish)
LASS Pianissimo
LASS Dolce
LASS Misterioso
Gently LASS
LASS Gently


----------



## groove (Dec 16, 2010)

That's fun  and such a good news... can't wait !

Here is my litle contribution

The "make me dream" option :

*LASS Emotional*

A bit more techy but still sexy :

*LASS SorDivina*

And one for the fun :

*LASS Door to heaven !*

LASS library I'll by this year 

Stephane


----------



## Chaim (Dec 16, 2010)

LA Intimate Movements 
LA Intimate Moments


----------



## Mike Connelly (Dec 16, 2010)

Not the least bit sexy but I'll suggest it anyway.

LA Muted Strings/LAMS (or LA Muted Scoring Strings/LAMSS)


----------



## marcomusik (Dec 16, 2010)

Spokeperson for LASS Mutes

Mr. LASSorda


----------



## Justus (Dec 16, 2010)

LASS Lush
LASS lovely mutes
LASS romantic mutes


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 16, 2010)

LASS Espressivo
LASS Grandioso
LASS Rapture


----------



## mathis (Dec 16, 2010)

LASSy


----------



## StrangeCat (Dec 16, 2010)

Guess I'll play


LASS Strings

Flowing Sordino or Fluente Sordino

LASS Legato Strings 

Senza Sordino 

and here is something sexy

LASS Legato "Vibrating Sordino Strings)


----------



## Ed (Dec 16, 2010)

LASS 2 - THONEX STRIKES BACK


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 16, 2010)

LASS Nocturne
Soft LASS
Angelic LASS
Mystical LASS
Celestial LASS
LASS Spellbound
LASS Shadow
LASS Behind the Veil
Veiled LASS
LASS Ghost Strings
Ghostly LASS


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 16, 2010)

Sord Leg


or since I'm obsessed with anagrams,

Legato Indoors


----------



## _taylor (Dec 16, 2010)

LA Fire Side
LASSordino


----------



## chrisr (Dec 16, 2010)

Sor _(dL)_ ass


----------



## José Herring (Dec 16, 2010)

I would just keep the name simple. Something like LASS SL edition. Or, LASS LS edition. You know make it sound like the Lexus or Mercedes of orchestral string libraries.


----------



## caseyjames (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is my vote. Allusions to classic film and it has an exotic ring to it.

Sordino Noir


----------



## dogforester (Dec 16, 2010)

mmm.....

LASS Niente
LASS Arioso
LASS Tranquil
LASS Mystique
LASS Impassion
LASS Canon
LASS Amore
LASS Magico
LASS Heart
LASS Dolce

Alternatively you could put Audio Bros before those words or

Audio Bros....

Heart of strings
Crystal strings

Ok thats me for now.


----------



## EMPscoring (Dec 16, 2010)

LASS: Romance (or Romantic) edition
LASS: Beloved
LASS: Passion or Passione
LASS: Sex on Strings
too much?


----------



## EMPscoring (Dec 16, 2010)

oh and GREAT idea Andrew! Love that we as users get a way to be a part of your outstanding products!


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 16, 2010)

Ethereal LASS

LASS Ethereal Strings


----------



## lahdeedah (Dec 16, 2010)

I want to play! :D 

LASS Emotionale Con Sordino
LASS Sordini Scintillante
LASS Douce Fantastique
LASS L'Ombre Douce
LASS Shadowy Sordinos


----------



## dedersen (Dec 16, 2010)

LA Sordino Strings...oh wait. That wont work.


----------



## bryla (Dec 16, 2010)

StrangeCat @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> Senza Sordino


Yeah, great name.... for the CURRENT library.... :lol:


----------



## Harzmusic (Dec 16, 2010)

Hm... I'm kinda uncreative but...
Has anyone already mentioned *LA muted strings*? LAMS. 
Ok... abbreviated it looks a bit weird... Was worth a try. 

Edit: Ok. Mike has already said that. :?
Humm... LAQS? LA quiet strings?


----------



## burp182 (Dec 16, 2010)

How about a new library combining orchestra and railroad sound effects?

LASS Train To Clarksville?


Oh, shut up. You know you wanted to. You just had the good taste NOT to.
I, unfortunately, did not...


----------



## Kejero (Dec 16, 2010)

How about *LegoLASS*?

I bet there's a bunch of people out there who'd find that sexy :D

Or *LASSO*, or even simply *LASSordino* (if those haven't been suggested already)


----------



## gclef (Dec 16, 2010)

LASS-_inissimo_


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 16, 2010)

Kejero @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> *LASSordino*



Oooh that's the one. I was close, but this is right, surely?!


----------



## drasticmeasures (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't believe no one has said this one:

LASS Noir


----------



## Arceo (Dec 16, 2010)

Los Angeles Delicato Strings


----------



## markblasco (Dec 16, 2010)

SASS

Smooth Articulated Sordino Strings or
Softly Articulated Sordino Strings


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 16, 2010)

:wink: 8)


----------



## Sforzando (Dec 16, 2010)

*LADS* - Los Angeles Divisi Sordini
*LASE* - Los Angeles Sordini Ensemble
*LAME* - Los Angeles Muted Ensemble *(Not This One)*
or if you want to be really descriptive and specific:
*LASSWAPOPOMOBFITBTAVBTGTTBOTITBITTTISOAHTSAHTTIBIASPCJWUIATEOTAFFTESBATBORFCCTAGPYSGBTS* - Los Angeles Scoring Strings With A Piece Of Plastic Or Metal Or Bone Fitted Into The Bridge To Absorb Vibrations Before They Get To The Body Of The Instrument. The Bridge is That Thing That Is Sticking Out And Holding The Strings About Halfway Through The Instrument's Body. It Actually Sounds Pretty Cool; John Williams Used It At The End Of The Asteroid Field From The Empire Strikes Back, Also The Beginning Of Rescue From Cloud City. Those Are Good Pieces, You Should Go Buy the Soundtrack.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys... wow... some great stuff... and some hilarious stuff too... (see above post)



EMPscoring @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> oh and GREAT idea Andrew! Love that we as users get a way to be a part of your outstanding products!



My pleasure... and thanks for all your help... I need all the help I can get!!! :lol: This one has me chasing my tail.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## adg21 (Dec 16, 2010)

LASS Sordinos sounds best to me. Do I win a prize?


----------



## Thonex (Dec 16, 2010)

adg21 @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> LASS Sordinos sounds best to me. Do I win a prize?


  

When we settle on the name (it will have to be before NAMM) then we'll announce the prod winner. Even if we choose a name that isn't like one of the ones listed, we'll still award a free copy of the Sordino Library to the person who was closest. 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## C.Septimus (Dec 16, 2010)

Los Angeles Sordino Strings - LASS.


----------



## mac4d (Dec 16, 2010)

---


----------



## adg21 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thonex @ Fri Dec 17 said:


> adg21 @ Thu Dec 16 said:
> 
> 
> > LASS Sordinos sounds best to me. Do I win a prize?
> ...



man if I won a prize for that, that would be incredible. just to be clear someone has already said LASS Sordino, but I said LASS Sordinos - big difference you see :shock:


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Dec 17, 2010)

Thonex @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> When we settle on the name (it will have to be before NAMM) ....



"*LA Sordinos*" .... 



... which could be also used as a name for a circus artist act in LasVegas :

" ... here they are : ... the incredible _*LA Sordinos*_ with their breathtaking performance ... " http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU_ldNKMc9o


Best wishes

Gerd


----------



## damstraversaz (Dec 17, 2010)

my 2cts,
really like this one
Satin strings, or satin LASS etc.
using tissue name could help people to understand the sordino sound


Damien


----------



## ontrackmusic (Dec 17, 2010)

You know what this thread is good for? Spurring long-time lurkers such as me to finally join the forum! Here's what I like:

LASS SE

With SE standing for "Sordino Edition." 

The "SE" keeps it distinct from the first LASS version, without the "technical" term Sordino appearing in the name. Intrigued, potential customers will think, "I wonder what the SE stands for?" Then you have the opportunity to explain what sordino means, and why we all should have it.


----------



## clonewar (Dec 17, 2010)

My non-joking contribution is:

*LASS: Real Sordinos*

It's to the point and calls attention to one of the advantages that LASS has over some libraries.

Or, if that doesn't work then maybe:

*LASS: Full Sordinos*


----------



## Harzmusic (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd change	"LASS: Real Sordinos" to *LARS*, that might be interesting


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 17, 2010)

Funny how this thread transformed into a product naming exercise :lol: 

Welll.... 

I have a question for LASS users, since I'm seriously considering to purchase LASS very soon.

Q. Do you feel that using an algorithmic reverb instead of a Convolution/IR based reverb produces a more smooth/warm sounding string timbre, since LASS is kind of a dry sounding string library ? 

I have noticed that some user demos when produced with algorithmic reverb instead of conv. /IR reverb sound more natural, and warm to my ears. This is IMHO a very important detail when working with a relatively dry string library such as LASS. What's your opinion regarding this detail ? 

Of course, one can always use a combination of algorithmic, and IR/convolution based reverbs in a production. But, I would lean towards using algorithmic reverb on a library like LASS. 

Your feedback, and thoughts on this detail would be very helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## Douglas R (Dec 17, 2010)

Andrew,

You may be right about some not knowing what "sordino" or "con sord" means but I would argue that anyone who has the good sense to pick up your libs ought to know, or take a couple of minutes to find out, what some common musical terms are. 

To that end, I suggest even more Italian:

LASS Sotto (as in Sotto Voce) or some variant of that.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 17, 2010)

muziksculp @ Fri Dec 17 said:


> Funny how this thread transformed into a product naming exercise :lol:
> 
> Welll....
> 
> ...



I'll take a stab at this.

Without being coy, in general it all comes down to the quality of the IR and algorithm reverb. In the case of LASS, I use a combination of Altiverb and Bricasti / Lexicon. But there is definitely a "magic" that happens when you combine LASS with the Todd AO IR from Altiverb. The same can be said with Lexicons or Bricasti. 

If you listen to Colin's demos on the audiobro site, those were done using the Todd AO IRs. If you listen to my "naked" demos (where I talk), those are done using Lexicon algorithms.

Personally, I think using both IRs and Algos are the way to go. My 2 cents.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dedersen (Dec 18, 2010)

Just to add to Andrew's comment, I have had quite nice results using the Vienna Suite convolution reverb with LASS. The ERs included with LASS are really good. For a more lush sound, I find that using an algorithmic reverb for the tail can be just what is needed.

I have never been able to conjure up quite as good results using only algorithmic reverb. There is something about the ER part of the reverb which I think convolution reverb is more suited for. Or that I am just rubbish at simulating with algorithmic reverb.


----------



## groove (Dec 18, 2010)

wouaaaa ! so many good ideas  this is really fun to read :mrgreen: 

well let's give some more suggestion here : 

*Cinematic LASS

Lush LASS

LASS Bowed Angels

LASS Absolute Division

LASS the sequel

Dark side of LASS*

Anyway Ill love it ~o)


----------



## shenrei (Dec 18, 2010)

LASS Angelique
LASS Silencia
LASS Lamentations
LASS Deliverance
LASS Divinity
LASS Devotion
LASS Reverence
LASS Revered
LASS Haze
LASS Elegance

Or maybe a pretty female name with/without a double meaning:
LASS Angelica
LASS Angela
LASS Grace
LASS Erin
LASS Karen
LASS Lani

8)


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 18, 2010)

a.leung @ Fri Dec 17 said:


> audun jemtland @ Thu Dec 16 said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: 8)
> ...



Thank you. I love to be seen. And get votes :D 
+1 for me yay.

"It's ok to love, if you love me" (I just made that up)


Listing a bunch of names to better your chances is very cheatful! :lol:


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 22, 2010)

Since LASS-2 will be released sometime in 2011, maybe not early 2011, but possibly late Q1 or even during Q2-2011. Do current LASS users have any guesses as to what LASS-2 might offer to complement LASS (i.e. What's missing in LASS, or what would you like to see in LASS-2 that's not already in LASS) ? 

Given that there will soon be a LASS-Legato-Sordino library, which Andrew announced earlier on this thread.

Any guesses as to what LASS-2 will offer to complement LASS ? 

Thanks.


----------



## muzicphiles (Dec 22, 2010)

_*LAsS*_-* LA *_*sordino* _*STRINGS*

ALL words in bold but the first "S" in LASS small or a different font... just to mark 
Sordino. and the official name as some of the previous posts suggest,
you can call it LA sordino Strings

the small S being symbolic to the muted nature .


----------



## Camus (Dec 22, 2010)

LASS is so well known now,

make it short:

LASSO

best Camus


----------



## mushanga (Dec 22, 2010)

How about *LASS: Bridge* .... seeing as though the mute is placed on the bridge of the instrument  plus retaining the abbreviation that originally gave the software its catchy name!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 22, 2010)

How about

*APP-LASS-IONATTA STRINGS?*
no?

Hmm... *Cinema-LASS-tic Strings?* How about *L-ASSY?* (they'll even run for help if you fall down a well...) Wait, I'm on a roll...

*The LASS Empire*

*LASS, ASS or GRASS* (nobody rides for free)

*Sleep-LASS in Seattle* (grunge version)

*LASS is MORE*

*E- LASS-TIC*

*A-LASS-KAN STRING CRAB LEGATOS*

*LASS-MUTE-N *(german version)

*REGULAR LASS WITH THE FILTER TURNED DOWN* (RLWTFTD) 

*HUGE BREASTS *(trust me it will sell like hotcakes, I'll supervise the photo shoot)

and LASS but not LEAST...

*DUMB LASS* (as in that deaf, DUMB and blind kid, sure plays a mean pinball)

Thanks you very much, I'll be here all week... try the veal. 

Cheers Andrew! Hope it's wildy successful.

Darren


----------



## Moonchilde (Dec 22, 2010)

USS LASS (Ultimate Sordino Strings by LA Scoring Strings - Oops, your named Audiobro!)

Maybe one day they'll name a ship after your library. Or at least if you ever see one named that, you can think, yeah baby, that's me!

Still stuck on it? Maybe "LASS con sordino" to keep it simple, or even LASS |_|_| (<- flip that upside for the Muted notation) for a more abstract yet still keeping it simple and letting everyone know exactly what it is.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 23, 2010)

Don't call it Con Sordino. Bit harsh calling it a con. It's not like it's done with EQ after all, is it? 

But seeeriously folks, can't remember where I wittered this, I've been thinking again that I'd really like legato violin harmonics, with portamento option. Don't think that this exists anywhere in VI world, does it? And it's really, really common...


----------



## ozmorphasis (Dec 23, 2010)

> I've been thinking again that I'd really like legato violin harmonics, with portamento option. Don't think that this exists anywhere in VI world, does it? And it's really, really common...



+1


----------



## Moonchilde (Dec 23, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ December 23rd 2010 said:


> Don't call it Con Sordino. Bit harsh calling it a con. It's not like it's done with EQ after all, is it?



Ahem, ... hahaha!  What do you think about chile con carne? I wonder if they somehow process chile to only taste like meat, with some kind of strange filter process shenanigans?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 23, 2010)

Moonchilde @ Thu Dec 23 said:


> noiseboyuk @ December 23rd 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't call it Con Sordino. Bit harsh calling it a con. It's not like it's done with EQ after all, is it?
> ...



By Jimminy, I think you're onto something....


----------



## mushanga (Dec 23, 2010)

orchestranova @ Thu 23 Dec said:


> How about *LASS: Bridge* .... seeing as though the mute is placed on the bridge of the instrument  plus retaining the abbreviation that originally gave the software its catchy name!


Oh..and to extend my ideas....

*LASS: Over The Bridge*


----------



## SergeD (Dec 23, 2010)

Game is over, see that one,

The Sordinos

SergeD


----------



## vrocko (Dec 23, 2010)

How about 
LASSordino


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Dec 23, 2010)

Lassie returns


----------



## bannedfromNS (Dec 23, 2010)

Didn't think much of the Lass with Sore Legs idea. The mockup pic looked pretty cool for a chocolate product box though. I'd float that idea to Nestle.

Whoever started this with the Lass2 wording seems to be on track. Short, to the point, not drenched in cutsies.


----------



## RobertTewes (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Andrew:
How about LASSissimo (as in pianissimo).

Robert Tewes


----------



## mac4d (Dec 24, 2010)

---


----------



## muk (Dec 24, 2010)

What about 'LASS: Romeo & Juliet' because of the famous use of muted strings in Prokofievs Romeo & Juliet and because it fits the sound of muted strings


----------



## dannthr (Dec 24, 2010)

Mo'LASSes


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 24, 2010)

*Sordino*-The *LASST* Update.


----------



## stephenw (Dec 26, 2010)

CASS = CAlifornia Sordino Strings

LASordS or LASorS


----------



## stephenw (Dec 26, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Fri Dec 24 said:


> *Sordino*-The *LASST* Update.


Lasst update? surely you don't mean you'd bar the door on LASS-3 extended techniques, LASS-4 Scordatura, etc., do you NYC C?


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 26, 2010)

stephenw @ Sun Dec 26 said:


> NYC Composer @ Fri Dec 24 said:
> 
> 
> > *Sordino*-The *LASST* Update.
> ...



Nah. Look at it like 'the final Rolling Stones tour". :wink:


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 27, 2010)

dannthr @ Fri Dec 24 said:


> Mo'LASSes



I think that's the one. Definitely.

Mahlon


----------



## muzicphiles (Dec 27, 2010)

gLASS


----------



## Thonex (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone....


Thanks for all your submissions.

There were some great ideas and some hilarious ones too!!!

We'll probably be giving out more than one prize (probably 3 copies of the Sordinos as prizes) because there were some really good choices and I'm still torn.

I'll check this thread again and will post the winner/s next Tuesday (before NAMM)... My mind is not 100% made up yet... so if you have some good ideas.. bring them on.

Thanks again.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 5, 2011)

Justin Bieber Strings


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 5, 2011)

dpasdernick @ 23.12.2010 said:


> How about
> 
> *APP-LASS-IONATTA STRINGS?*
> no?
> ...




Didn't laugh this hard for a while. Thanks, Darren! o-[][]-o


----------



## Bfuhrmann (Jan 5, 2011)

Hoping I'm not throwing out ideas that are already here, but some thoughts nonetheless.

LASS: Tranquil
LASS: Tranquille
LASS: Tranquillo
LASS: Serene
LASS: Sereno 
LASS: Serenity


Cheers-

Bryant


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 5, 2011)

*LASS Library you need to buy*
:D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 5, 2011)

If I were a whizz with Photoshop, I'd redo the poster of Das Boot to read Las Mute.

What do you mean, tenuous?


----------



## dfhagai (Jan 5, 2011)

Found another slogan:
LASS2 - Back to Kick Some LASS


----------



## stargazer (Jan 6, 2011)

My suggestion:

LASS II

Why complicate it? Plain and simple - already in people's minds.

Or maybe
LASSO
LASSor

o/~ 
Hakan


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 6, 2011)

LASS II will be something else entirely... unless that becomes LASS III....


----------



## dfhagai (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiss My LASS
Never The LASS

I got It - LASS IS MORE


----------



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2011)

who knows I'll win 

LASS LegaSor (stands for Legato Sordino ---> same idea with Muziksculp)

LASS LegaSoft (stands for Legato & Soft)

LASS LegaDino (stands for Legato & Sordino) 

LASS LESord (stands for Legato & Sordino)

LASS LegaS (stands for Legato & Soft/Sordino)

LASS LegSordin (stands for Legato & Sordino)

LASS LegatoS (stands for Legato & Sordino)

LASS SorGato (stands for Sordino & Legato)

LASS SordiGato (stands for Sordino & Legato) 

LASS SordiGa (stands for Sordino & Legato)

Thanks for this opportunity

Best,
Daniel


----------



## SergeD (Jan 6, 2011)

kaLassnikov
Lovelass (The G-Spot string)
CatapLassm
ALasska
Wallass and Gromit 
Lassitude 
Lassta Vista

SergeD


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 6, 2011)

My turn, my turn:

LASS: Romantic strings
LASS: Romantique
LASS: Calme & Volupté
LASS: French Kiss


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 6, 2011)

or

Lord of The Strings
Strings Fighters 4
Meryl Strings
The Postman Always Strings Twice
John Williams' string


----------



## Steve W. (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

It might be interesting to keep the naming convention you started with LASS and not start to mix the long name and the short version

If you name the new sordino strings: LASS 'something' it might create several problems:
You already have LASS lite and LASS first chair which are part of LASS (full)
So naming the new strings LASS 'something' creates the impression that they are a part of LASS (full).
If you later decide to offer a bundle of LASS and the new sordino strings you get some heavy naming problems.
Furthermore this naming subconsciously suggests that the sordino strings are a part of the LASS product and that can create a less positive impression on possible customers ( subconsciously they might think it unfair to have to buy 2 full products for more money once they have that feeling of it being 'just' a part of the LASS product like LASS Lite)


So my suggestion is to keep the long naming convention of LA scoring strings and its short version LASS and build upon that for the new name as these names are known and the short version is very prominent wherever you read about strings (on forums,...)

(I'm not sure you need the word legato in the name as that is more a part of the description of the features and it wasn't included in the LASS name either)


For example for the full name:
LA scoring strings sordino
This tells the reader that it is the known quality of LASS but a new product 'sordino'

For the short version I would suggest:

LASSino

It includes the established name LASS , refers to sordino and is 'easy listening' and simple to write on forums,... and not being a LASS space 'something' double name it psychologically implies that it is a separate product.




Best Regards,
Steve Weber


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 6, 2011)

LASSino is VERY cute.


----------



## zArt (Jan 6, 2011)

LASS: S (*LASS: S*ordino) 

or LASS: LS or LASS: SL (...you know what mean  )

Legato Sordino, strings of a higher cLASS.


----------



## mac4d (Jan 10, 2011)

---


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 10, 2011)

*LASS-M

LASS-S*


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 10, 2011)

Probably already mentioned (I see close variations above) but...

*LASSordino*

Obvious huh?

Oh, I see I just re-invented the wheel (again). Oh well, clearly the best choice.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,

We are now a couple of days before NAMM.... and I think we have finally made up our mind.

First... we want to thank everyone who participated in this... it was a lot of fun to read the suggestions. 

Second, since what we ended up choosing was close to what 2 posters wrote, we decided to award a copy to each poster. And then there was my runner up that I really liked... and since it almost won out... I feel we should award him too. We ended up going back to what we called it informally (in-house) here at audiobro... and it was nice to get some agreement.

*So.... here are the winners... each one getting a free copy of LASS LS (Legato Sordino) when it is released:
*

*Jose Herring *


josejherring @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> I would just keep the name simple. Something like LASS SL edition. Or, LASS LS edition. You know make it sound like the Lexus or Mercedes of orchestral string libraries.



*StrangeCat*


StrangeCat @ Wed Dec 15 said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Should call it Lass Strings Sordino Legato or LASS Strings Legato Sordino
> 
> ...



The next one is the one that almost won out. I really liked the velvet vibe.. since sordinos have that velvet sound.

*
onFairhurst*


JonFairhurst @ Wed Dec 15 said:


> Velvet LASS.




Thanks guys... we'll email you when LASS LS is out so we can either ship it to you or give you a download link.

Hope to see everyone at NAMM (Booth 4907)

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## José Herring (Jan 10, 2011)

Woohoo! I won something!

Thank you so much Andrew. Looking forward to it.

best,

Jose


----------



## Timmy (Jan 11, 2011)

LASS - Sweet Strings
Dolce Sordino


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 11, 2011)

Timmy @ Tue Jan 11 said:


> LASS - Sweet Strings
> Dolce Sordino



Ship... sailed...

Congrats the winners, bring on the sordinos!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 11, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Jan 11 said:


> Ship... sailed...



I knew that... but it was just too good to not post.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 11, 2011)

Thonex @ Tue Jan 11 said:


> @muziksculp,
> 
> LASS 2 will be a completely different string library with new articulations and other tricks... and will have little-to-no crossover with LASS 1. I can't go into detail about the "what and when"... but it will be the kind of library where it will stand on it's own without LASS 1.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback regarding LASS-2 , that was very helpful to know. 

Now I'm even more excited about getting LASS 1, since LASS-2 will be a totally new library that will stand on its own, without LASS 1. 

Cheers,

Muziksculp


----------



## vrocko (Jan 11, 2011)

I was finally able to order LASS and its sitting at FEDEX waiting to be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait. 

Now with the release of VSL Dimension Brass I would love to see the guys at Audiobro release a brass library. LASH that just sounds sweet.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jan 12, 2011)

Thonex @ Tue Jan 11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It looks like we had another "Velvet" in the group... so I'm adding another prize :D
> 
> ...



o/~ =o o/~ o-[][]-o o/~ o=< o/~ 

Right on, Andrew! In addition to your amazing first foray into the sample development world, you really have a gift for winning over the community with your great attitude and generosity.

Hats off and a big thank you! Have fun at NAMM!!

O


----------



## MrHighlandPark (Jan 13, 2011)

I think LASSS was the funniest suggestion, or perhaps LASS, with the same acronym meaning a different product. Too bad you're letting potential sales influence the decision.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 14, 2011)

Any announcement yet? I'm especially curious about pricing, seems like most of the other info is easy enough to figure out.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 17, 2011)

Andrew mentioned in another thread that the Sordino Legato upgrade will be $250 for current owners and $500 for new customers.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2011)

La Sordino Legato d'El Andrea?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2011)

:oops: Am I too late?! :oops:

I have velvet pants, just in case.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 19, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> :oops: Am I too late?! :oops:
> 
> I have velvet pants, just in case.



You're never too late baby!! :wink:

Especially when you wear velvet pants :lol:


----------

